# Renewing Vows: Update



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I had posted about renewing wedding vows after recovering from an A. I thought it was important and I felt that if my H wanted to really recommit and make up for all that he did he would come up with it on his own. Ok, I know there was some men who just rolled their eyes..say what you want right? So then I said that to him and also told him it bothered me now that he never wanted a wedding ring (I never had an issue with this my Dad never wore one, he hates jewelry of all kinds and he'd be the last person to want people to think he was not married and my H works in a job he can't wear it as it he's a contractor so for me this was normal). I just never thought of it before, now its an issue. 

So I said something to him about both. Then I changed my mind on the ring, I told him really it doesn't matter because if he wanted to he could take it off so what does it prove and after 16years of marriage it was a little too late. But the vows I wanted to do...

Realizing the whole thing could fall to me to plan, I told him I would like to do this but do not need it to be a ceremony or even any more than just the two of us. Simple would be fine but I wouldn't take up doing the planning (mostly because I didn't feel it was ME who needed to recommit, but I would like us to do it together.) 

He got in to it at first but I think he has forgotten he said he wanted to do it on our anniversary which is now just a few days away. Maybe he will surprise me but I haven't planned anything to say. If he lets the day come and go and doesn't bring up the renewing of the vows, I feel like I opened up something to get myself hurt again.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

It's a tough call because you are kind of stuck now, you don't want to keep bringing it up as you will feel like you are trying more, forcing it. If anniversary passes and he does nothing (which he might) you will be disappointed. I don't have much to say there except good luck. 

I do think it's a great idea, you wipe the slate clean and start anew with that.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

You know what? I think you should just talk to him about it. The longer you let it fester within you the more it will bother you. Get it out and get it overwith. You'll feel better.


----------

